# How does it look today for a Glow version of Gigantic Frankenstein?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Using preorders are a barometer, any plans for a Glow version of Gigantic Frankenstein?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I personally might not buy Big Frankie,but a Glow In The Dark version would be fantastic.It would be a sure seller,since any modeler could paint it over if they prefer a colored one.If done in a limited issue,it would become a rare collectible.There is a big chance that Moebius is going to release such a version as you speak.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I plan to buy three Big Frankies. I would definitely buy a 4th if there were a Glow version.

I wonder if a glow version would cost more? That's a lot of glow styrene.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It's been a tossup here in the offices whether to do the Forged Foil Frankie, or Glow Frankie.....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You could make a Jello mold Big Frankie and I'll buy it...Hey...not the worst idea I've ever had...Hmmmm ....Great for a Halloween party...and everyone loves Jello...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There's always room for Jello!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A forged foil Big Frankie?? Cool!! While you're at it you could put in a Photoscope option so we can see his brain!! How about a chocolate Big Frankie? 

Chris.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I say we transplant someone's brain into the kit...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You can have mine if you want. I'm not using it...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

And there still would be plenty of room for Jello!
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> It's been a tossup here in the offices whether to do the Forged Foil Frankie, or Glow Frankie.....


Offer both in one kit?

I'm assuming forged foil is a thin sheet of foil applied to the kit.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I want Forged Glow Foil. With sparklies...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

how about a Dutch Boy Big Frankie ???? 
hb


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm building one as a lawn jockey, complete with lantern.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

KJ , i been thinking about doing that with my resin copy lol . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, it would be great. But, with my luck, someone would probably steal it out of my yard.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not if you make Frankies electrodes real, they won't:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Geez, I think I've created a monster...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Not yet, you haven't.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

But soon...very soon...and listen...you can hear my children of the night...whispering...Glow Frankie...glow frankie:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> I'm building one as a lawn jockey, complete with lantern.


AHAHAHA.....

make mine GLOW kits!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it more costly to produce Glow plastic than regular styrene?...just wondering.. 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I recall reading somewhere that the reason Aurora only made certain parts glow instead of all the parts in their monster kits was because the phosphorescent plastic was almost twice the price of the regular stuff. Mind you, that was a long time ago and prices do fluctuate...


Chris.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I wanna Glow-In-The-Dark Jupiter 2.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If I had some fireworks... I could make it glow in the dark 
Mcdee


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)




----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ha!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


>


That is absolutely horrible (but funny).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Frank I never knew you use to work a the Three Mile Island Nuclear Plant 
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ehehehe..too funny!:lol:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


>


I think that was after lunch at the cafeteria in Rosemont. Those burgers....


----------

